
AMD Ryzen Official Gaming Benchmarks Performance Slide Leaked - gerosan
http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-1700-official-gaming-benchmarks-leak/
======
olliej
Are there any power usage stats public yet?

~~~
gerosan
I just asked that question on the AMD forums ;)

------
strgrd
These chips both cost right at $400, and are pretty much on par. What am I
missing?

~~~
throwaway2048
the 1700X has 8 cores and 16 threads, the i7 7700k has 4 cores and 8 threads.

Most games have little to no benefit from more than 2-4 cores. These
benchmarks show that the 1700X is competitive in single thread preformance
with the high end i7s, while having double the amount of cores for the same
price.

Add in that all AMD processors have unlocked multipliers and appear to have
quite a lot of overclocking headroom, you have an insane amount of value.

